# Two DVR's from one cable



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Using a 
DIRECTV SWS-2 Satellite 2-Way Wide Band MRV Compatible Splitter (2 -2150 MHz) can you connect two HD DVRs from one cable in which they would both operate independent of each other? or could you use the same splitter and send the same signal (program) to two different TVs using a single HD DVR.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you have an SWM LNB assembly, or an external SWM8, feeding the coax line, yes you can use a splitter to feed two separate DVRs, both of which will properly operate with dual tuners (independent of each other).

If you have a conventional LNB (non-SWM) then you cannot use splitters to feed multiple receivers or DVRs. http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Dish, Multiswitch and Cable FAQ.pdf has detailed information as to why.

The output of HD DVRs is by either hdmi or component video, not coax. So you are not feeding the TV sets with coax, therefore you can't split like you are suggesting.

It is possible to split component video, and there are hdmi "splitters" that provide 2 (or more) outputs, that would allow you to feed two (or more) locations, but all would have to watch the same thing.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks. Very comprehensive explanation and very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes you can connect two DVRs from one cable which can operate independently if you have assemblers or adapters.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"jessicalennita" said:


> Yes you can connect two DVRs from one cable which can operate independently if you have assemblers or adapters.


No assemblers or adapters are needed. As long as you are on a SWM system, you can just use a SWM compatible splitter to split a coax to multiple DVRs.

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

And to note, the ebay item titling "SWS" is wrong for an MRV capable "Green Label" splitter.

The SWS 2/4/8 splitters were the DIRECTV approved SWiM splitters of the pre-DECA era and thus not optimized to pass DECA frequencies between their ports.


----------

